# Diablo 3



## Blackzora (14. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe von Diablo 3 grade erfahren ^^ zocket 2 Teile und dann fang ich mit WoW an wann kommt dan Diablo 3 Raus soll ja ein MMopg sein wie Aoc,WoW oder ? 
Weil ich wollte mir jetzt am Donnerstag Warhammer Online holen ist ja ab 18 zu Kaufen aber Diablo als MMOPG wird sicher echt hammer ist das wie WoW War Aoc Style 
oder wieder von der Draufsicht ? 

Und vor allem wann kommt es RAUS ca lohnt sich WAR zu holen ? 

mfg


----------



## Mr.Floppy (14. September 2008)

Boar irgendwie is das anstrengend zu lesen XD


----------



## Blackzora (14. September 2008)

1) Wann kommt Diablo 3 Ca raus, bald oder in den nächsten Monate (Jahre) ?
2) Wird es so wie WoW sein oder Warhammer Online vom Style also Game Play oder wieder von der Draufsicht wie Diablo 1+2 ?Habe gehört es soll ein MMOPG werden ? 

Mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht wissen ^^

mfg


----------



## kopfilue (14. September 2008)

1. release ka ^^
2. wohl eher die draufsicht so wie in diablo 1,und 2 .... sieht man auch in den bereits vorhandenen screenshots


----------



## Zephryt (14. September 2008)

Es gibt schon ne menge Videos und Trailer. 
Es ist wieder in der Vogelperspektive, und es wird KEIN mmo( r )pg.
Es wird, wie vorher auch, dass Battle.net geben, wo Online spielen kannst, mehr aber auch nicht.
Vom Gameplay her ist es, wie auch vorher, hack & slay.


----------



## oneq (14. September 2008)

Abschließend noch was zum Release:
Wird frühestens Spekulationen zufolge Ende 2009 sein. Eher 2010.
Warhammer sollte sich auf jeden Fall also noch lohnen.


----------



## Dietrich (14. September 2008)

Seit der Ankündigung von StarCraft2 sind auch schon 18 Monate vergangen und es ist noch kein Erscheinungsdatum bekannt! Rechnet also nicht damit, das ihr D3 noch dieses Jahr bekommen werdet.

MfG


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2008)

ok ich wollte mal fragen ob mir das jemand übersetzten kann. ich kann seinen post iwie nicht lesen also verstehn von den antworten her kann cih mir denken was er wissen wollte aber wie zum teufel konntet ihr das lesen?


----------



## Meriane (14. September 2008)

Informiere dich doch erst richtig bevor du einen neuen thread aufmachst. 
Und Diablo 3 wird kein MMORPG.
Es wird einen Online- und einen Offline-Modus geben, also so wie Diablo 2.
Gibt auch nen Gameplay-Trailer, kaum zu übersehen...


----------



## oneq (15. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe von Diablo 3 grade erfahren ^^. Ich habe die vorangegangen beiden Teile gespielt und fing daraufhin mit WoW an.
> Meine Fragen sind jetzt:
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

